# Choosing a Cigar Ashtray.



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Does it make a difference what material your cigar ashtray is made from?
Should it be glass?
Should it be plastic?
Should it be copper?
Should it be of another material?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd be a little leery of plastic, or anything that potentially could melt, I think.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

The only reason I would consider materials in an ashtray is when determining where it will be left and how it will be handled

I leave my stinky in the shed for patio smoking because it is cheap durable metal and it gets dropped and neglected

I leave my glass and ceramic "pieces of art" in side and leave them for special occations

If looking at a new tray I would consider design, number of cigars it will hold, and use 

PS I have all types of materials as trays and none effect the smoke - but make sure the plastic ones are made for cigars (no 7-11 cup lids) or they might melt


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

My wife bought me an antique glass ashtray, that's the one I use all the time right now. I'll likely pick up a second one made of metal or something that won't break when dropped for the patio next summer.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

As long as it's not paper 

Try to stick with ceramics, glass, and other durable materials. Metal is fine, altho in some cases more prone to corrosion. I'm also personally fond of wood ones, although again they can experience some difficulty IF treated improperly.

I also like smokeless ones like Smokeless Ashtray: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com.

Good luck! I just bought a very nice ceramic tatuaje ash tray, and they can be great art as well as useful :thumb:


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I have the CI "puck" ashtray, the black one with the smiley face in the bottom. It's ceramic, so I don't have any worries about heat, but it does have what I consider to be a design flaw, at least for me. The three cigar rests are only about an inch long, and I don't know how many times my cigar has jumped overboard. On the sofa.

I want the cherry to be suspended over the ashtray and not touching anything. My theory may be complete crap, but it seems like any part of it that's touching the bottom of the ashtray would have to have less oxygen flow and could cause that side to burn unevenly. I guess I'm just clumsy, but I have trouble finding the balance point unless I think about it.

I'm mildly deranged about this, actually. The amount of time I have spent thinking about how to design and make the "perfect" ashtray, I probably could have solved world hunger _and_ cancer. I've pretty much settled on a couple of designs that both accommodate my personal deficiencies, I just haven't tried to make either of them yet.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Heres mine:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...259097-enameled-cast-iron-ashtray-review.html


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I only have one for now, a 5 Vegas Limitada 2 finger (ceramic). Since I usually smoke in the backyard, I only needed one for the porch and deck. I have been looking at some of the stainless ones to leave outside that are more durable than the ceramic. Good for now...


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I like to use an old coffee mug. I fill it half way with water. There's no stink or mess.


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

i use a stinky which is pretty great but at times i wish it was a little more heavy duty, there are a number of times when it just gets gently nudged and the cigar falls from the stirrup into the bowl or onto the ground, i just dont think the stirrups are big enough some of the time, i really do like the stainless steel though


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm a fan of BIG ceramic cigar ashtray. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Hit your local second hand store. Up here, we call 'em Sally-Ann's or Salvation Army Stores. With sooo many people kicking the habit, you can always pick up something cool/cheap.


----------



## bruins72 (Nov 8, 2009)

I only smoke outside in the shed so my ashtray is an old paint can, Holds all the ashes and butts that couple of guys can smoke in a month.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

My new ashtray is 5 gallon bucket with sand in it. It cost about $3 for the bucket and the sand is free and it holds up to at least 300 cigar butts and a buttload of cigar ash. I use to pay upwards of up to $100 for ashtrays but then it dawned on me one day that I could have spent that same $100 on some great cigars. I love it when I get great ideas.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

This is what I use.










I thought it would be bigger when I ordered it because it was listed as a 3 cigar ashtray. Works well for 1 person, but the ash from 1 cigar fills it.

Not fancy but very durable. Good thing. It's already bounced off the floor a couple of times.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigary said:


> My new ashtray is 5 gallon bucket with sand in it. It cost about $3 for the bucket and the sand is free and it holds up to at least 300 cigar butts and a buttload of cigar ash. I use to pay upwards of up to $100 for ashtrays but then it dawned on me one day that I could have spent that same $100 on some great cigars. I love it when I get great ideas.


NO SHIT!

For the love of GOD! It's a receptical for ASHES, FFS! Use a spent beer can, an empty Campbell's soup can, an empty tin of cat food... ad infinitum.

At what point does an ASHTRAY enhance your smoking experience?

Staying on task... it needs to, a) Hold a non-held cigar, b) contain burnt tobacco ash. If your ashtray does more than this... YOU HAVE A PROBLEM!

Get another hobby.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> NO SHIT!
> 
> For the love of GOD! It's a receptical for ASHES, FFS! Use a spent beer can, an empty Campbell's soup can, an empty tin of cat food... ad infinitum.
> 
> ...


The funny thing is I usually let a long ash go off the porch - usually not even in the ashtray...really just need a cigar holder! LOL!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

The only reason I want an ashtray is because I have no where to place my cigar safely when I am smoking outside. I used to use my cigar clip that I have for golfing but it just became a hassle to undo the clip every time. Before I got my dog I used to let my ash just hit the floor and throw my nubs in the fire pit. I guess I can just make a cigar stand out of cardboard.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Mine is a plastic packaging a harddrive came in and a cardboard stand, it could hold around 4 cigars and more ash. Spent the money I saved on cigars that will end up in the free ashtray.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

dubels said:


> The only reason I want an ashtray is because I have no where to place my cigar safely when I am smoking outside. I used to use my cigar clip that I have for golfing but it just became a hassle to undo the clip every time. Before I got my dog I used to let my ash just hit the floor and throw my nubs in the fire pit. I guess I can just make a cigar stand out of cardboard.


I keep my cigar between my second and third finger at all times because it's safer for me if I do that. I have lost cigars in the can, had them blow away, rolled them off the deck, lost them from sneezing, caught them in the window of the car, pissed on them accidentally ( true story ) so the only safe place is between my fingers.


----------



## PhoenixRising (Oct 27, 2009)

My ashtray is a chrome center cap from a Centerline wheel.


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

when I have company I break out my CI legends ceramic ashtray. Got it for $7 at cbid. Nice big base with four fingers.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I prefer glass/ceramic, but I also like the heavy metal ashtrays if they're large enough.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I use three things...

The cast-iron spoon holder from target (Rubix^3 syggested here)










A small glass pyrex bowl

And this BIG 7 lb solid glass monstrisity from the 1950s... Supposedly Murano glass. Looks cool though... crackle on the outside... red on the bowl inside... 4 cigar rests...


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

nativetexan_1 said:


> I also like the heavy metal ashtrays if they're large enough.


Rock on!


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Cigary said:


> pissed on them accidentally ( true story ) so the only safe place is between my fingers.


You might not have pissed on it if you weren't holding it in the same hand as your weiner, silly man!:nono: :rofl:


----------



## Montano (Sep 27, 2009)

I like the stainless steel Stinky.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigary said:


> pissed on them accidentally ( true story )


There are advantages to having a prehensile schwanz


----------



## mb2006 (Aug 16, 2009)

I like my crystal Colibri ashtray .


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Herf N Turf said:


> NO SHIT!
> 
> For the love of GOD! It's a receptical for ASHES, FFS! Use a spent beer can, an empty Campbell's soup can, an empty tin of cat food... ad infinitum._ I tried that, but they didn't look good sitting on my desk, thats why I have a Dunhill now (among others)._
> 
> ...


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

For me I believe a well made cigar needs a fine resting place (before and after death). Seeing my cigar sitting a metal tin just does not do it for me. A high quality ceramic or glass ashtray is fitting.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> There are advantages to having a prehensile schwanz


Prehensile Schwanz would be a great name for a jazz combo. The merchandising would be phenomenal.


----------

